

People Who Work in Tech Are Investing Better Than Their Friends in Finance - anmilo
http://www.businessinsider.com/tech-industry-invests-better-than-finance-2014-11

======
sternb0t
From the comments: "This could easily be rephrased as people working in bubble
industry outperforming those not working in bubble industry before bubble
burst."

------
wclax04
It is interesting to see that Financial professionals are holding more cash,
considering their industry is presumably more stable than Tech.

